# Construction Adhesive



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

There are many out there from pl premium to liquid nails and titebond and the list goes on. What do you guys use in your day to day work? 

Ie- hrdwd,subfloor,sheeting etc


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll use my low expansion spray foam on subfloor...laugh as you might...try it sometime


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

PL premium or PL 400


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I find for all the floors-pl premium eliminates any possibility of squeaking. Titebond just doesn't do it. Thanks guys. Anyone else?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

PL premium and titebond 2. 

We used something one time that sure looked identical to spray foam. Incredible initial bonding.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PL Premium for any subfloors. Since I usually have some sitting around, I'll use it on any framing I do in a shower area too.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> PL Premium for any subfloors. Since I usually have some sitting around, I'll use it on any framing I do in a shower area too.


It is just a great allaround adhesive. I have never been let down. Even on concrete, it still works wonders.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I'll use my low expansion spray foam on subfloor...laugh as you might...try it sometime


They make a glue like that:










But don't make the same mistake I did, coat the receiver of the gun in Vaseline so you can get the can off later. That stuff is STRONG.

Only thing I don't like is it bonds really fast and doesn't let you slide the boards around much...so when you lay it down make sure its lined up well.

I use PL200 as my go-to adhesive. In most situations I see no advantage to paying almost double for PLPremium.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 for pl premium. anyone use the pl premium advanced? it's more expensive and i've been happy with the regular stuff, so i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We mainly use Lumber Lock for subfloor adhesive. Doesn't stain your skin if you manage to get some on ya like PL does.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Brutus said:


> We mainly use Lumber Lock for subfloor adhesive. Doesn't stain your skin if you manage to get some on ya like PL does.


Ain't that the truth. I have a big job that is gonna require alot if pl and I'm thinking the leprosy look for Halloween might be good.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for small jobs the small tubes of pl premium. but for sheathing floors lumberlock..

we use to get sent pl 900 or whatever the subfloor adhesive is but it was garbage, out of a box of 16 big tubes 10-12 would explode in the gun. on a 6000 sq ft house we did last year we wrote off 7 big caulking guns because of that crap. then i told hte boss to buy lumberlock no issues since. we even got our supplier to start carrying lumberlock as opposed to the pl -4000 garbage


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Mike- said:


> Ain't that the truth. I have a big job that is gonna require alot if pl and I'm thinking the leprosy look for Halloween might be good.


And I always... ALWAYS manage to get PL on me. Not just a drop, either... usually a hand covering glob.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Or someone steps on the shut and it gets everywhere.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Brutus said:


> We mainly use Lumber Lock for subfloor adhesive. Doesn't stain your skin if you manage to get some on ya like PL does.


PL washes off easily with Mineral Spirits. A pretty harmless chemical. Of course, one would need to haul around a can of Mineral Spirits :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> we use to get sent pl 900 or whatever the subfloor adhesive is but it was garbage, out of a box of 16 big tubes 10-12 would explode in the gun. on a 6000 sq ft house we did last year we wrote off 7 big caulking guns because of that crap. then i told hte boss to buy lumberlock no issues since. we even got our supplier to start carrying lumberlock as opposed to the pl -4000 garbage



You got old tubes, it all extrudes the same when they are fresh. I got a case of old tubes one time, stuff was like peanutbutter, couldn't stop blowing the backs out of em. Took that **** back for a refund. :thumbsup:



> And I always... ALWAYS manage to get PL on me. Not just a drop, either... usually a hand covering glob.


I hear ya....or spray foam...why do I always back my ass into that stuff?

Once someone shows me proof that PL premium is that much better than 200 I'l start using it.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> PL washes off easily with Mineral Spirits. A pretty harmless chemical. Of course, one would need to haul around a can of Mineral Spirits :laughing:


we had a guy once try and use gasoline to get the PL off... 

I forget what it's called, but it's the orange smelling stuff thats soapy but has sand or something in it? I've seen it in some garages for the mechanics. That kind of does the job.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> Of course, one would need to haul around a can of Mineral Spirits :laughing:


MOF, I do. I also carry a can of denatured alcohol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> PL washes off easily with Mineral Spirits. A pretty harmless chemical. Of course, one would need to haul around a can of Mineral Spirits


200, 300, 400 all come off easy with solvent because they are solvent based, but premium is polyurethane and acetone works best.

But if it dries you are screwed.



> I forget what it's called, but it's the orange smelling stuff thats soapy but has sand or something in it? I've seen it in some garages for the mechanics. That kind of does the job.


Yeah fast orange is great for scraping of a layer of skin. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> 200, 300, 400 all come off easy with solvent because they are solvent based, but premium is polyurethane and acetone works best.
> 
> But if it dries you are screwed.
> 
> ...


Well, of course acetone works best on many things :laughing: I have some of that stuff and come in occasional contact and that is bad, bad mojo. 

I use PL Premium in the dado's of my cabinets. Some leak out a little, not much. Mineral spirits wipes it right off. Even the cured and dried stuff. I never thought it would either, but it really is quite decent. But yeah, of course acetone works alot better, but not on your hands. I don't think it gets rid of the leprosy look. I usually keep a rag handy and if it gets too bad, then I wipe it off with the MS.

Anyone have some M.E.K.? That stuff will kill you.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Well, of course acetone works best on many things I have some of that stuff and come in occasional contact and that is bad, bad mojo.


Yeah some idiot cleaned out a foam gun over top of a systainer. :laughing:

Apparently it melts ABS...

I have a tiny bottle of mek somewhere that I used for assembling model cars...has a nifty smell that stuff.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mighty Putty works for everything.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah some idiot cleaned out a foam gun over top of a systainer. :laughing:
> 
> Apparently it melts ABS...


What the....who would do such a thing :laughing:

Cleans PVC real good! Awesome to make some nice porch columns inside a building. You've got some epoxy....then clean it up with acetone. Where's the "high as a kite" emoticon? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

I carry acetone and mineral spirits with me all the time. They will work for 99% of the things I need solvent for

Funny though..... I use a lot of structural bond&fill which cleans up with acetone. I've never had a problem with a skin reaction.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

All of you should consider using enamel reducer as your solvent of choice, it doesn't have the fume factor some others do.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

PL Premium and TiteBond ProVantage

http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=2

Also used this today...its some STRINGY stuff if you pull things apart after putting them together...

http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=2

I want to try this stuff
http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=2


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

They sayin pulling pieces apart then re connecting them improves the bond.

I use PL premium and the titebonds. I have always felt the titebonds stay soft way to long and never bond as well as the PL. The PL is the best.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

The old pl around here is going the way of the dodo bird. On LEEDs jobs I have used the environmentally friendly stuff. The framing crews I am managing are using what looks like the old rain buster glue. It's probably environmental too. Would have to check it out.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

PL, NOT mighty putty:laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

After comparing the liquid nails and titebond, pl premium gets it's name for that reason. It's simply the best IMO.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i keep a can of goo gone for cleaning off pl along with blueskin primer. melts it right off of tape measures but needs a littler persuading with hands.

for removing pl off of things such as finished floors "big wipes " that walmart sells works really well, i big ass can of em costs $9 in the automotive section

and that hand cleaner has different names based on whos selling it. i have "gojo" from princess auto and "pumice hand cleaner" from crappy tire


----------

